

Show HN: My weekend project for a louder Facebook wall. - jeswin
http://www.fbremix.com

======
peter_l_downs
What does this do? I bet you that like me, most users won't sign up for
something that accesses their Facebook without a good idea of what this does.
Bonus points for screenshots.

~~~
jeswin
Good point. I'll put up a screenshot there.

For now, it is just a way to browse your wall. Eventually it will be a web
based FaceBook client.

------
jeswin
Source code: <https://github.com/jeswin/fbremix>

